# Opinions please



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I currently own a Fire HDX 8.9 inch, 64 gb tablet. It works just fine. The only complaint I have is the size/weight after hand surgery. Should I even be considering one of the new Fire tablets, especially since I would be losing so much in terms of screen resolution? I have an e ink reader, so the Fire is more for web browsing and Amazon videos. Just looking for opinions from those of you who have seen or used both. Thanks!

Susie


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a 4th gen Fire HDX 8.9 inch, 16 gb and my wife has a new 5th gen 10", also with 16 gb.  Both have leather covers.  I weighed them on a postal scale when we first got the 10" - the 8.9 weighed 23 oz. and the 10" weighed 24 oz.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SusieQ said:


> I currently own a Fire HDX 8.9 inch, 64 gb tablet. It works just fine. The only complaint I have is the size/weight after hand surgery. Should I even be considering one of the new Fire tablets, especially since I would be losing so much in terms of screen resolution? I have an e ink reader, so the Fire is more for web browsing and Amazon videos. Just looking for opinions from those of you who have seen or used both. Thanks!
> 
> Susie


Susie,

Is your hand strength a long time issue or just recovery after surgery? I don't hold my tablets very often; I have a stand on my table where I generally hang out. You might consider a stand, especially for videos, or one of the pyramid pillows that could sit on your lap.

Here's one version that comes in several different colors (and the different colors are different prices for some reason, I guess based on popularity).


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I second the pyramid pillow suggestion, I have a lovely purple one and it's awesome.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

If you like the larger screen, go with a pillow.  Otherwise, I like the smaller size and weight of the Voyage to hand hold.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> If you like the larger screen, go with a pillow. Otherwise, I like the smaller size and weight of the Voyage to hand hold.


I think Susie is specifically looking for a tablet that she can watch videos on; she's going to keep her eink reader for reading.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susie,
> 
> Is your hand strength a long time issue or just recovery after surgery? I don't hold my tablets very often; I have a stand on my table where I generally hang out. You might consider a stand, especially for videos, or one of the pyramid pillows that could sit on your lap.
> 
> Here's one version that comes in several different colors (and the different colors are different prices for some reason, I guess based on popularity).


I love the Peeramid for holding my tablets!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you all so much! Betsy, the hand issue will be a long time thing I'm afraid 😱! The Peeramid pillow seems like the perfect solution, I knew you guys would have the answer! Thank you all again!

Susie


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking at Peeramid pillows but also saw something called the Book Seat. Do any of you have experience with that item?


----------



## EricaRidesDragons (Mar 21, 2016)

Look into handles for electronics.  Most can fit on the back of small things like phones as well as tablets.  Most can collapse and expand to fit your needs.  My dad uses one to help him with arthritis.  None to recommend by name but just do a search on Amazon.


----------

